# Skill Assessment for Engineers Australia (Fast Track)



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

*Engineers Australia - Fast Track Service launched for Skills Assessment!!*

Hey Folks,

Here is a news which is absolutely phenomenal in terms of Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. From the 21st Aug 2015, they have initiated the fast track option for MSA!! Now that is some news! Engineers Australia is getting it's act together, alright!
The Engineers Australia website quotes that by using the Fast Track service, the MSA application will be taken up by an assessor in 5 days from the date of submission! Now, obviously it does come at an extra charge of $250 (+$25 or so GST). But, so what! At least, people do not have to go through the agony of waiting 3+ months for the outcome. 

I hope this post will help people out there. If you can afford to shell out another $250 for the MSA, then do it! Save your time and mind from all that stress.

Regards,
Nid


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Here is a news which is absolutely phenomenal in terms of Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. From the 21st Aug 2015, they have initiated the fast track option for MSA!! Now that is some news! Engineers Australia is getting it's act together, alright!
> The Engineers Australia website quotes that by using the Fast Track service, the MSA application will be taken up by an assessor in 5 days from the date of submission! Now, obviously it does come at an extra charge of $250 (+$25 or so GST). But, so what! At least, people do not have to go through the agony of waiting 3+ months for the outcome.
> ...


Hi Nidhin
Can you tell from where did you get this information. Is it DIBP website or EA website.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

It is on the EA website under the Migration Skills Assessment Section I believe. You will be able to easily find it. I think many are not yet aware of this.

Regards,
Nid



Artisaji said:


> Hi Nidhin
> Can you tell from where did you get this information. Is it DIBP website or EA website.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

This is fantastic news! Thanks for sharing. Unfortunately (or fortunately for me actually) my EA assessment is over and done. But this is very good news for future applicants if they can afford a bit higher fees. Everything is a money making scheme though.


----------



## rohitsaini (Aug 23, 2015)

Fast service is mentioned in EA website, now the assessment can be done in 5 days.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, unfortunately I am also not able to make use of this new arrangements. Oh yeah! The whole immigration framework is a cleverly planned business! No doubt about it. But anyway this a great news which I am happy to have shared here for the future applicants.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> This is fantastic news! Thanks for sharing. Unfortunately (or fortunately for me actually) my EA assessment is over and done. But this is very good news for future applicants if they can afford a bit higher fees. Everything is a money making scheme though.


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

This is really a good news to all future applicants.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Artisaji,

Yes it is! 



Artisaji said:


> This is really a good news to all future applicants.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey! That's really nice. I also read it on EA website today. I need a suggestion!

I have submitted my EA MSA CDR on 28th of July It's been more than a month but still my status for MSA is "Queued for Assessment". I need to ask should I go for it or not?


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Sarah,

That would purely depend on your personal circumstances. I mean if you are really in a hurry and you genuinely need to expedite the process, then go for it. The standard processing time for CDR applications is around 13-14 weeks at present. Engineers Australia has been sticking to this timeline quite well in the recent past. So basically, you are looking at an outcome by the end of October or so.

As I wrote while creating this thread, if you can afford to shell out those extra dollars, then do go for it. It will only be of benefit to you. 
All the very best with your endeavor! 

*PS: I am not quite sure if the fast track option could be used by applicants who have already applied under the normal pathway. You would want to double check that though. *

Regards
Nid



sarah.alvi said:


> Hey! That's really nice. I also read it on EA website today. I need a suggestion!
> 
> I have submitted my EA MSA CDR on 28th of July It's been more than a month but still my status for MSA is "Queued for Assessment". I need to ask should I go for it or not?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

You can use that option even if you have launched your application. You have to mail EA regarding thing but I did read this a week ago that they have announced the fastract option. It is good and bad in a way. 

Good in a way that if you have the extra cash, what could be better than getting a CO assigned in 5 days.

Bad thing could be that the normal processing time could be affected due to this. Hopefully EA has arranged for this as well.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Here is a news which is absolutely phenomenal in terms of Migration Skills Assessment with Engineers Australia. From the 21st Aug 2015, they have initiated the fast track option for MSA!! Now that is some news! Engineers Australia is getting it's act together, alright!
> The Engineers Australia website quotes that by using the Fast Track service, the MSA application will be taken up by an assessor in 5 days from the date of submission! Now, obviously it does come at an extra charge of $250 (+$25 or so GST). But, so what! At least, people do not have to go through the agony of waiting 3+ months for the outcome.
> ...


I launched my application on 1st October 2015. Got a positive assessment on 13th October 2015(today).
They asked for some additional information,i delayed it by a week, else it would have been much faster. Really fast!


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

I took Fast track service and received positive skill assessment from EA in 2 hours


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

sharma47 said:


> I launched my application on 1st October 2015. Got a positive assessment on 13th October 2015(today).
> They asked for some additional information,i delayed it by a week, else it would have been much faster. Really fast!



Hey that is awesome! This fast track has cut down the overall run time for the whole pr process significantly. Your guys are lucky unlike us! Kudos to EA!


----------



## australianexpat2015 (Aug 15, 2015)

Artisaji said:


> Hi Nidhin
> Can you tell from where did you get this information. Is it DIBP website or EA website.


hi,

my husband is also applying under electronics engineer we are still getting our initial assessment done. He scored 7 overall in IELTS and wish to give PTE to increase points. Can you please tell me when you filled your EOI was there a PTE/A option displayed.

with kind regards,
australianexpat2015


----------



## Ravali (Jan 28, 2016)

*Require assistance*

Hello,

My husband recently applied for EA. But we are facing a problem as the assessor is asking for additional documents which cannot be provided. He has graduated from KCT, Coimbatore in 2011 which is an Autonomous University affiliated to Anna University. So his mark-sheets are issued by KCT and the final degree by Anna University. Now the assessor wants mark sheets from Anna university. But this is impossible as KCT has the sole authority for mark sheets, transcripts and provisional certificates as well. We have provided a letter from KCT and Anna university (2 different letters) stating the same. Anna university people have told us that until the educational minister changes rules they can't give transcripts for Autonomous colleges. 

We know his classmates who applied and got positive reply without any issue. 

The assessor is continually asking for these, even after our migration lawyer called and explained. 

If anyone out there knows any solution please do suggest!


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

That's an unfortunate situation. If nothing else works out, you can appeal your assessment officers's decision which will cause a more senior officer to look at the documents and hopefully get you the right outcome. 

Please ensure that there are documents in your file that communicate the entire situation and not just verbal communication between you and EA.


----------



## Ravali (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello,

Thank you.

Our lawyer has uploaded all documents. We finally have EA outcome documents of his classmates who got approval recently. The officer has mailed us saying that he couldn't find the students in the database. We are still trying. Our lawyer said he will goto the office directly if nothing else works out.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

*Fast Track Time Frame*

does any one have any idea once your application has been assigned to an assessor, how long would he take to review and provide the outcome? suppose all the required documents have been provided already and nothing pending from your side.


----------



## JYousuf (Sep 5, 2016)

how long it take to get approval from Engineers Australia under fast track. I applied for it on 6th Sep 2016. Any experience.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

It took 13 working days for me during August

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JYousuf (Sep 5, 2016)

You applied for both of these tasks.

MSA Competency Demonstration Report
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Nope, just MSA

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JYousuf (Sep 5, 2016)

Any other candidate have any idea how long these two tasks took under Fast track from Engineers Australia.

MSA Competency Demonstration Report
Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

It may take additional 2 to 3 days, so totally 15 to 18 days to my knowledge if everything goes well. I they additional information then it takes extra time

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMath (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi,

I need help!! . I applied for Engineer Australia degree assessment for Telecommunication Network Engineer. At the moment(Stage 1) the assessor wants me to provide original project with project supervisor stamp and university stamp. 

The problem is I submitted project online and I don't have hard copy. I have soft copy. I reach out to the staff but they no longer work in Uni 

Can someone suggest or have gone through similar issue ?



Thanks


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

You need to obtain these things, otherwise, you explain EA about this they may find a solution. 

Otheroption, 

If you have a softcopy of the report take full print and go to college and take stamp from there.


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,
Is Employment Assessment necessary along with Skill assessment from EA?

Currently, EA have only performed my Skill assessment and not Employment assessment. 

If I have not done employment assessment from EA then do I need to undergo that as well from EA? Or it is fine with Skill assessment only?

Please advise.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi,
> Is Employment Assessment necessary along with Skill assessment from EA?
> 
> Currently, EA have only performed my Skill assessment and not Employment assessment.
> ...


It's fine with skill assessment only. Employment assessment will save some troubles when claiming work experience to DIBP, but totally fine without it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

rajhan said:


> It's fine with skill assessment only. Employment assessment will save some troubles when claiming work experience to DIBP, but totally fine without it.


I support that, but if you want to be on a safer side, assess the employment especially if you are going to claim points for that. So that it will be easier for you to submit the proof to the DIBP.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> I support that, but if you want to be on a safer side, assess the employment especially if you are going to claim points for that. So that it will be easier for you to submit the proof to the DIBP.


exactly , it is a safety measure and a hint to you on what all docs are needed for your employment proof so that you can gather them during your EA assesment itself and save loads of trouble and time during DIBP verification .

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

JohnMath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help!! . I applied for Engineer Australia degree assessment for Telecommunication Network Engineer. At the moment(Stage 1) the assessor wants me to provide original project with project supervisor stamp and university stamp.
> 
> ...


No matter what when CO requests you have to submit the document or give a valid justification for the same .

Only way out that i can see is that you get your soft copy certified by your university, or else give the reasons why you cant do so to the CO and wait for his reply . 

High chances are that he will not agree with your reply and might give you 2 options.
1) Reject the MSA application and impose a BAN saying copied .
2) Ask you to re-write you CE with a different project .

I would suggest you to get the soft copy certified to avoid any major risk

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## A8h15h3k (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi all,

I initiated my assessment application on 29th May and additional info was asked on 29th June and later submitted all the documents by 13th Jul since then I am waiting for the outcome and the status is still "Assessment in progress"(I had applied in fast track mode). Can anyone please tell me about the latest turnaround of assessment outcome with fast-track privilege? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

A8h15h3k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I initiated my assessment application on 29th May and additional info was asked on 29th June and later submitted all the documents by 13th Jul since then I am waiting for the outcome and the status is still "Assessment in progress"(I had applied in fast track mode). Can anyone please tell me about the latest turnaround of assessment outcome with fast-track privilege?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Fast track only applies up to CO picking up the file. Once there is a request for additional information, then you'll join on CO's queue on the last the day you submit new information. So one can't really predict how many are in front of you in that CO list.

For example, for my application I provided requested information same day itself and got assessment next day. For my wife we provided after 2 weeks and it's still pending as yours.


----------



## A8h15h3k (Apr 8, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Fast track only applies up to CO picking up the file. Once there is a request for additional information, then you'll join on CO's queue on the last the day you submit new information. So one can't really predict how many are in front of you in that CO list.
> 
> For example, for my application I provided requested information same day itself and got assessment next day. For my wife we provided after 2 weeks and it's still pending as yours.


Thanks for replying.

I called EA today, they said your application is still with the assessor and will take another 2-3 weeks. That means it will be 17 weeks from the date of my 1st submission.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

A8h15h3k said:


> csdhan said:
> 
> 
> > Fast track only applies up to CO picking up the file. Once there is a request for additional information, then you'll join on CO's queue on the last the day you submit new information. So one can't really predict how many are in front of you in that CO list.
> ...


Yes, as I've said fast track is only for initial allotment to assessor and not the whole assessment period. Once, the assessor picks up the file and requests information, you are same as others. If you provide information straight away, chances of assessment in next few days are good or else you have to wait as per the queue.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

mvn2018 said:


> Hello
> 
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


Please dont post the same question on 5 different threads!


----------

